# Fireside Fursona Comics: Want to see your Fursona in a comic?



## PercyD (Aug 8, 2019)

So!
I recently joined an artist cooperative. You can find out more about it here.

In the meantime, me and the other artists wanted to create a community story featuring other people's sonas! I've already started on a few AUs with me and one of my friends--




Basically, it's a Kill Bill AU where he is the bride and I'm Bill. =u= _He's about to kill me here~~ (Don't worry I deserve it).
_
I'm planning on having a few other AUs like a Lolita-Kodona AU I have planned for me and another friend.

I do want to create a main verse comic that involves people from the community! I am not sure of the main story verse yet, but , how do you think your sona would fit in?
What other AUs would you want to see?


----------



## Arnak (Aug 8, 2019)

I can't choose between my two mains.

Ones a bounty Hunter (just think a more serious Deadpool)

The others a sorcerer (like Dr strange)

Just pick one that seems better for you


----------



## PercyD (Aug 8, 2019)

Heres a thing for the lolita-kodona au



I think perhaps Kodona- @KD142000  said something witty, or is trying to convince me not to have tea.


----------



## PercyD (Aug 8, 2019)

Arnak said:


> View attachment 67726 View attachment 67727 I can't choose between my two mains.
> 
> Ones a bounty Hunter (just think a more serious Deadpool)
> 
> ...


=u=// You pick one~! It also depends on how you want to see them in the main verse. I haven't quite decided how the main verse should go yet myself.


----------



## Arnak (Aug 8, 2019)

Ok, go with the sorcerer. I see him as a teacher and a collector of knowledge. Don't know how that'll be incorporated but if you got questions I'll answer


----------



## PercyD (Aug 8, 2019)

Arnak said:


> Ok, go with the sorcerer. I see him as a teacher and a collector of knowledge. Don't know how that'll be incorporated but if you got questions I'll answer


How would you want your character to be incorporated? Does he have any relationships in his story?


----------



## Arnak (Aug 8, 2019)

PercyD said:


> How would you want your character to be incorporated? Does he have any relationships in his story?


Hes traveling with a female feline, while secretly mourning his true loves death.


----------



## Jacob Bender (Aug 9, 2019)

My fursona, DJ Jumpsta would be most proud! This link is what he will be doing in the comic 
www.furaffinity.net: Bounce by LCC12345
And
www.furaffinity.net: DJ Jumpsta by DJLAUNCHPAD22 
Is what he looks like without the ball
And here’s his bio:
Name: Jake Jumpsta/ Dj Jumpsta
Species: Kangaroo.
Birthday: Let’s just say we share the samebirthday.
Personality: bouncy (duh!) fun with kids andadults and teens and the pretty ladies, onlyaggressive when necessary, aspiring to be the number 1 Dj in America and Australia and soon, the world!
Things that separate him from normal kangaroos: hes of course a great uplifting, hard and classic trance dj and wows the crowd with his raves (which include space hoppers) And has been aspiring to reach mainstage at every major edm and trance festival. When he’s not djing he’s the highest bouncing kangaroo there is.
He likes to bounce all sorts of ways including on his tail like tigger, his big butt hopper ball with a kangaroo logo or kangaroo name on the ball and does hop like normal roos. Also while other roos struggle with carrying humans, my fursona is a hit with everyone as they all bounce along on his back that is so strong words or any other thing can not describe it. Even his pouch is big and sterile and super clean so that people can ride with him from in his pouch
He has a bad side though, pop his ball if your a man and you will get kicked like a normal kangaroo by him, although sometimes they’ll let him kick them if they misbehave.
he loves the ladies too but if one of them pops his ball, they’ll let him also kick and whip them if they misbehave.
Other than that, he hates when both males and females are left out of bouncing fun, so he also gives any bouncy object to them so they can join in and bounce too!
So the next time you see a kangaroo wearing clothes and a beats headset and bouncing around inviting you to join, you can be sure it’s Dj jumpsta


----------



## Baalf (Aug 9, 2019)

I could show you a colored picture of my fursona, but maybe I should ask how you feel about quadrupeds first.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Aug 9, 2019)

Ahh... i have so many characters i can say several things, a good one though is marvel. I have a few characters that'd probably work really well there..


----------



## PercyD (Aug 10, 2019)

BennyJackdaw said:


> I could show you a colored picture of my fursona, but maybe I should ask how you feel about quadrupeds first.


Don't ask just show-!

I happen to like more beasty furs any way, as my title suggests =u=/


----------



## PercyD (Aug 10, 2019)

@Arnak 
Theres also the possibility of both when the time comes~. Just depends on the kind of story you put together for them.


----------



## Arnak (Aug 10, 2019)

PercyD said:


> @Arnak
> Theres also the possibility of both when the time comes~. Just depends on the kind of story you put together for them.


I'm thinking


----------



## Arnak (Aug 10, 2019)

PercyD said:


> @Arnak
> Theres also the possibility of both when the time comes~. Just depends on the kind of story you put together for them.


Also the cowboy would be in the kill bill verse as the bride


----------



## Baalf (Aug 10, 2019)

jurassic park 3 isla sorna

Benny, the bottom one, is a giant evolved rat that lives in the sewers under the watchful eye of the creatures of Monstrum. He is a simple creature, having a basic grasp of the English language, and because he is a quadruped, it is difficult for him to use tools.

He is a particularly Meek creature, despite being 8 feet long, he is very scrawny and doesn't have any powerful weapons, with the closest thing to a weapon being his teeth. Although particularly friendly, he is a very spoiled creature, and may expect a bit much out of those around him. It is possible to teach this out of him.

He is greatly fascinated with bats and spiders. He gets angry at others for harming them. His favorite food, despite the cliche that rats love cheese, is actually peanut butter.


----------



## PercyD (Aug 10, 2019)

BennyJackdaw said:


> jurassic park 3 isla sorna
> 
> Benny, the bottom one, is a giant evolved rat that lives in the sewers under the watchful eye of the creatures of Monstrum. He is a simple creature, having a basic grasp of the English language, and because he is a quadruped, it is difficult for him to use tools.
> 
> ...


_A big boy-
_
Is he quadruped like a horse because of his size? Or is he quadruped like another rat? They sometimes sit up ans grab things with their little non-hands--

I would say that this universe would have to have interesting facilities for quadrupedal creatures.


----------



## PercyD (Aug 10, 2019)

Arnak said:


> Also the cowboy would be in the kill bill verse as the bride


Huhu, @ConorHyena is already the bride in that verse. =u=


----------



## Arnak (Aug 10, 2019)

PercyD said:


> Huhu, @ConorHyena is already the bride in that verse. =u=


Ok..


----------



## Leadhoof (Aug 10, 2019)

Feel free to use either version of my fursona, even just as a background character. I honestly don't know how Dallas would fit in unless any of those universes needs a lead-footed, sarcastic, whiskey chugging gunsmith.



Spoiler: Anthro













Spoiler: Feral


----------



## Baalf (Aug 10, 2019)

PercyD said:


> _A big boy-
> _
> Is he quadruped like a horse because of his size? Or is he quadruped like another rat? They sometimes sit up ans grab things with their little non-hands--
> 
> I would say that this universe would have to have interesting facilities for quadrupedal creatures.



He's meant to essentially be a giant rat, so I would say the latter.


----------



## PercyD (Aug 11, 2019)

Leadhoof said:


> Feel free to use either version of my fursona, even just as a background character. I honestly don't know how Dallas would fit in unless any of those universes needs a lead-footed, sarcastic, whiskey chugging gunsmith.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not the lead-hoofed whisky boy we need, _but the lead-hoofed whisky boy we deserve._


----------



## PercyD (Aug 31, 2019)

So I've been thinking about it and I kinda wana do a multiverse sort of setting, with similar characters in each setting.
And each comic is an episodic story, since I miss episodic formats in media. (Plus they're an easier way to get satisfying endings).
Plus it gives people's characters a chance to have little stories. c:


----------



## Tazmo (Aug 31, 2019)

*Tazmo is interested*. :  )


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 31, 2019)

How about this character me and a friend of mine were working on? His name is victor, and he's a deer! 






Here's some clothing designs I made for him. I couldn't decide which type I liked for him, lol. But I hope these help!


----------



## PercyD (Aug 31, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> How about this character me and a friend of mine were working on? His name is victor, and he's a deer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, same for me and my sona tbh. Thats why the lolita au exists-


----------



## PercyD (Aug 31, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> *Tazmo is interested*. :  )


What sort of verse were you thinking~? cx


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Aug 31, 2019)

PercyD said:


> Lol, same for me and my sona tbh. Thats why the lolita au exists-



OH I think he would look adorable in the Lolita AU, could he be put in that one?

edit: I was talking with my friend, and we both agree that If you take victor for this webcomic idea, could you please draw him in a Lolita Dress instead of a lolita suit? We just think it would fit him better!


----------



## PercyD (Aug 31, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> OH I think he would look adorable in the Lolita AU, could he be put in that one?
> 
> edit: I was talking with my friend, and we both agree that If you take victor for this webcomic idea, could you please draw him in a Lolita Dress instead of a lolita suit? We just think it would fit him better!


So your character can be in multiple verses~. For example, I have one in Kill bill and Lolita. Two totally different verses.
And tbh, two very different characters. |D

In the meantime, I'll keep this in mind!  The note is saved here. It'd be really cool if you check out fireside too, they'll be helping me with this when we do start.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 31, 2019)

I do wanna see my story gain the manga and even anime series proportions
But, I need money, a better script, an animating crew, a better plot, a tv station to cooperate and get a good vote from the crowd  for that to become a reality
Besides an original design choice


----------



## Universe (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Tazmo (Aug 31, 2019)

PercyD said:


> What sort of verse were you thinking~? cx


Tazmo is up for anything!


----------



## PercyD (Aug 31, 2019)

Tazmo said:


> Tazmo is up for anything!


Right, but which one? Whats a setting you'd think is interesting?


----------



## Godzilla (Sep 1, 2019)

This is actually so freakin cool omg I’m *-* 
I love itttt great work


----------



## PercyD (Sep 1, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> This is actually so freakin cool omg I’m *-*
> I love itttt great work


Thanks so much~! Let us know if you want to join in. c:


----------



## Godzilla (Sep 1, 2019)

PercyD said:


> Thanks so much~! Let us know if you want to join in. c:



Haha I would love to it seems like you already have a lot of entries and I STILL haven’t made a ref sheet for my sons 
Thank you though!


----------



## PercyD (Sep 1, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> Haha I would love to it seems like you already have a lot of entries and I STILL haven’t made a ref sheet for my sons
> Thank you though!


Not yet, actually. We're just getting started. =u=/
Besides, we're just throwing around ideas now.


----------



## Godzilla (Sep 1, 2019)

PercyD said:


> Not yet, actually. We're just getting started. =u=/
> Besides, we're just throwing around ideas now.



Oh that sounds awesome, Would love to see Cain in a lolita, vest and frills and all.


----------



## PercyD (Sep 2, 2019)

I wanted to show off this qt for the lolita verse--



Not my sona, but it's a cute (nurse) shark girl that was on my mind today.


----------



## PercyD (Sep 2, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> Oh that sounds awesome, Would love to see Cain in a lolita, vest and frills and all.


What a fancy number. cx
I also prefer lolita verse because it gives me an excuse to draw pretty formal wear. I have no idea what is happening there in the verse, maybe some steam punk adventures.


----------



## Godzilla (Sep 2, 2019)

PercyD said:


> What a fancy number. cx
> I also prefer lolita verse because it gives me an excuse to draw pretty formal wear. I have no idea what is happening there in the verse, maybe some steam punk adventures.



I love the look of formal wear too, I mean in person though I slob out in my undies all day


----------



## PercyD (Sep 2, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> I love the look of formal wear too, I mean in person though I slob out in my undies all day


I only dress when I go out~, but if i had the funds I'd be a lolita.


----------



## Godzilla (Sep 2, 2019)

PercyD said:


> I only dress when I go out~, but if i had the funds I'd be a lolita.



Strangely enough, the area I live in would be completely socially acceptable to wear Lolita clothing, if you’re willing to brave the heat in it, I’ve seen people in Lolita dresses in little Tokyo. Very cool, but also so so expensive.


----------



## PercyD (Sep 2, 2019)

Godzilla said:


> Strangely enough, the area I live in would be completely socially acceptable to wear Lolita clothing, if you’re willing to brave the heat in it, I’ve seen people in Lolita dresses in little Tokyo. Very cool, but also so so expensive.


Yea, I'm in NYC. I can probably get away with it here.
I just need to be my own Sugar Daddy-


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Sep 3, 2019)

For RP purposes, my fursona exists in an AU of a medieval time period, when much of the world is still wild and unexplored, and some races are still considered tribal or savage.  Maelstrom, an Akhlut (orca/wolf of Inuit mythology) has tried to fit in among the people of the city, even running a tavern and helping to feed the poor. She has since come to realize that the city only protects those deemed "important" and wealthy, so she abandoned her life there.  For a time, she fell in with a clan of displaced tribals and led them in raids against the city's trade caravans.  One of my RP friends even did a piece of art of her leading one of those raids by moonlight, just coming up from the coastline, and I love how it turned out.


----------



## PercyD (Sep 4, 2019)

MaelstromEyre said:


> For RP purposes, my fursona exists in an AU of a medieval time period, when much of the world is still wild and unexplored, and some races are still considered tribal or savage.  Maelstrom, an Akhlut (orca/wolf of Inuit mythology) has tried to fit in among the people of the city, even running a tavern and helping to feed the poor. She has since come to realize that the city only protects those deemed "important" and wealthy, so she abandoned her life there.  For a time, she fell in with a clan of displaced tribals and led them in raids against the city's trade caravans.  One of my RP friends even did a piece of art of her leading one of those raids by moonlight, just coming up from the coastline, and I love how it turned out.


Ooo~, that would be a cool AU for drama  and story.
Maybe a Tribal AU? I have a friend who would be interested in that (@MetroFox2 )


----------



## Ash Sukea (Sep 4, 2019)

Images, bios, backgrounds, species info all right here:

Artwork Gallery for I.Hykok -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Probably best in a marvel setting but I’m up for any non-fetish, non-porn setting.


----------



## PercyD (Sep 4, 2019)

I.Hykok said:


> Images, bios, backgrounds, species info all right here:
> 
> Artwork Gallery for I.Hykok -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> 
> Probably best in a marvel setting but I’m up for any non-fetish, non-porn setting.


Yah but which one? Too many choices~.

Right now theres no "Fireside Afterdark"(?) things planned. Mostly cause drawing NSFW for me requires a lot of incentive (I'm personally ace and, while I've been told i draw fairly good NSFW, _I make people pay for staring at nether bits for extended periods of time_).


----------



## Ash Sukea (Sep 4, 2019)

PercyD said:


> Yah but which one? Too many choices~.
> 
> Right now theres no "Fireside Afterdark"(?) things planned. Mostly cause drawing NSFW for me requires a lot of incentive (I'm personally ace and, while I've been told i draw fairly good NSFW, _I make people pay for staring at nether bits for extended periods of time_).



?! They’re all the same character.

Oh good, I saw Lolita as a choice and imagined all sorts of aristocrats joke depravity. Lolita of course would be right out.  

I could definitely see some gritty marvel comics crime drama with murders happening amongst the mutant community.


----------



## PercyD (Sep 4, 2019)

I.Hykok said:


> ?! They’re all the same character.
> 
> Oh good, I saw Lolita as a choice and imagined all sorts of aristocrats joke depravity. Lolita of course would be right out.
> 
> I could definitely see some gritty marvel comics crime drama with murders happening amongst the mutant community.


I saw various characters actually~.
That au is good for pretty dresses.


----------



## Ash Sukea (Sep 4, 2019)

PercyD said:


> I saw various characters actually~.
> That au is good for pretty dresses.



Nope, they’re all about Igrotzny.
Tons of info on his species here:
www.furaffinity.net: Marlianci’s Prairie Drakes by I.Hykok

Info on him:
www.furaffinity.net: Igrotzny backstory by I.Hykok

I can give more, but not here.


----------



## KD142000 (Sep 23, 2019)

Perhaps a DC Universe, maybe?
Batman would be my preference, there. Probably with my sona as the Dark Knight himself or one of the villains (Mr. Freeze and The Riddler, probably).

Maybe also a Dystopian future/Sci-fi AU?


----------

